# Want to do a Star Wars themed tank.



## dstrbd1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm planning on doing a new 75gal tank and want to make it Star Wars: Return of the Jedi themed(Moon of Endor). In doing so, I would like to put some toy AT-STs, speeder bikes and small action figures. My question is: Is there anything special I need to do to the toys to make sure they are safe for my plants and fish?

Thanks.


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

plastic and other artificial materials can leak harmful chemicals, depending on type, so make sure to check. but a star wars style tank would be awesome-maybe red and blue led lights with a star wars paper background?


----------



## terror lover 11 (Dec 11, 2015)

The fish you should get are:

Glowlight tetras: Looks like they have a lightsaber in them!
Silver hatchetfish: death stars!
Two MALE* kissing gouramis: They fight a little.
MALE' Swordtails: lightsabers on the tail!

* Only males lip-lock!
' Only males have the sword on their tails!

Hope this helps!


----------



## redranger (Dec 13, 2015)

You can get an Oscar(as darth vador) who runs around killing all the jedi fish. 

Just joking.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Nooo. Please don't.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dstrbd1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Nooo what??


----------



## sharkbunnie (Oct 22, 2015)

I think NanoBox Reef has you covered on Star Wars themed lights.
NanoBox : Star Wars Inspired Units - Nano Box Reef - Nano-Reef.com Forums


----------



## dstrbd1 (Dec 20, 2015)

sharkbunnie said:


> I think NanoBox Reef has you covered on Star Wars themed lights.
> NanoBox : Star Wars Inspired Units - Nano Box Reef - Nano-Reef.com Forums


Thanks!! That BA!!


----------



## jmeeter (Nov 22, 2015)

Here's some Dagobah themed tanks:


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

I've been curious about this too. My best idea is clear, non toxic shellac, but I may not be seeing something that could be detrimental.

Bump: Or maybe an acrylic sealant? This one is supposedly food safe. http://www.amazon.com/Minwax-23333-Polycrylic-Protective-Finishes/dp/B000C02AO2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1450626224&sr=8-4&keywords=food+safe+sealant


----------



## dstrbd1 (Dec 20, 2015)

This is the photo I saw that gave me the idea. I would put my own spin on it, but I still think it's pretty freaking cool.


----------

